# N E Body ever heard of silly rabbit or is it a made up name



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just purchased a 20gram of sum shit called silly rabbit just wondering if its a made up name smells good but small buds then again its only a gram


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pics of the silly rabbit i think i get beat over the head havent smoked any yet


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 7, 2013)

all names are made up.  20 a gram is pretty steep


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah i know i live on the east coast over here any thing thats gerybody will green they think its dank and sells for 20 a gram 350 for an o its crazy i dont sell weed but when a friends needs sum a charge 250 and there happy with that hopefully one day it will be legal everywhere and everybody will grow and it wont coast nothing or it will be like the old days when you could get a 4 finger o for 50bucks may just maybe


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

my bad my computer does that dumb shit every now and then


----------



## LadyZandra (Jun 7, 2013)

Couldn't locate it in the international Cannabis Database..... probably someones own cross- or by a local seed company... hey if it smokes good-- who cares what it's called!? BUT: It is noce to know the genetics of what you're spending that much $$$ on!

Here in MI- it averages $15 a gram..._* IF*_ you can find a dispensary that hasn't been shut down yet!


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 7, 2013)

LadyZandra said:


> Couldn't locate it in the international Cannabis Database..... probably someones own cross- or by a local seed company... hey if it smokes good-- who cares what it's called!? BUT: It is noce to know the genetics of what you're spending that much $$$ on!
> 
> Here in MI- it averages $15 a gram..._* IF*_ you can find a dispensary that hasn't been shut down yet!


i checked google and got nothing.
yeah prices seem pretty high there. i know a few growers here that ship everything to the east coast.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks I think people put names on shit just to sell it they think its better then no name im the only who can really say what the names is on my stuff because i grew it but i never let n e body know that, idk why i even bought that stuff i have plenty i guess i just wantted to try something different, Thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah in delaware its suppose to be a medical state but they cant work the dispensary out or sum shit idk alls i know shit coast way to much when your not even getting leggit shit


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 7, 2013)

idk that i realy have a prob with higher prices personaly, but then im not buying . dispensarys dont nescessarily provide anything better than what you can grow yourself.


----------



## LadyZandra (Jun 7, 2013)

Draig and I are breeders-- we have given out our seeds for test growes and are working on our last (*hopefully*) back-cross... when they are done- their names will already be "known" ONLY because of the forums we belong to and the people that did the test grows-- when we 1st start selling, people will ask the same thing..."anyone ever hear of this shit?"...


----------



## LadyZandra (Jun 7, 2013)

1itsme said:


> idk that i realy have a prob with higher prices personaly, but then im not buying . dispensarys dont nescessarily provide anything better than what you can grow yourself.



*That's cuz they usually buy growers "overages"... 
Draig and I can have 5oz in the house at any given time for our use-- we can also "properly store and label) up to 10oz more (*from what we understand*) anything over that, we take to the dispensary... 
they only give $200 an ounce then sell for $15 a gram... that is around $430 an ounce! 

Who said money doesn't grow on trees!? *


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

True that i havent had N E thing of mine tested but when your spending mad money for good genetics that shit should be fire and to me and all my people they says its good so no complaints believe it or not the only seeds that where ever bad was form cali connection maybe i got a bad batch where really small seeds i wantted them to be good to, idk just sucks people lie about dumb shit like strain names


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 7, 2013)

out here it seems like most dispensarys are just storefronts for commercial grows. maybe thats not the case but it's my impression. any overages i get goes to other patients directly, some of it for free. dispensarys that do buy from vendors here run a pretty high markup $20 + a gram is not unusual at all.
what cross are you doing? i just got some gdp seeds i was thinking of crossing with the odessy ive been running if i get a good male.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

Man im by far a breeder just like to grow but on accident i had some ice plants go hermi on me and crossed with my chrystal i called it chrystal ice the plants grew way faster then anything else and had hugh stems but 2nd to last week in flower it through out sum banana i picked them shitz off everyday untill harvest was awesome i got the seeds from marijuanaseeds.nl they dont tell you who the breeders are though, but i just buy most of my seeds until i find that one


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 7, 2013)

cool. i i still think its fun to grow out something new to see what you get.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

yeah got like 15 seeds out of my oggth#1 from rare dank but idk what pollen got to it its either g13pinapple express or dna skywalker kush cant wait to grow them


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

i just figured out y they call it silly rabbit maybe because its real fruity kinda like the cerial tricks silly rabbit tricks r for kids


----------

